# Swapping ring and pinion



## atvaddict (Nov 25, 2009)

Can I take the ring and pinion (3.6) from the rear diff of a 04 400 auto and put in a 07 700 efi rear diff case? I was told that the only diff that will fit the 700 efi is one from another 700 efi (not the h1) but if I could just swap gears that would be great.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont know about that one. I can make a few calls and see what I can find out. As far as I know the gears should interchange, but I would recomend getting a set of 4.0's. 

Seeing how your in Dublin you should try and make a ride with my group sometime.


----------



## atvaddict (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I found a solution to my problem but this would still be good to know for future reference. When and where are you all planning to ride again?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

We are all going to Doles in Feb. but i think the only difference in the 700 efi and prowler diffs is the housing is upside down and the pinion nut is reverse thread from whatever the one in the 400 is.


----------

